# bouquet toss with my bow



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

OMG!!!! What an awesome idea! I already tied the knot back in March, but I sure wish that I would have thought of this! You look so gorgeous! The part about your MIL, is the funniest! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Now that's exciting, love your idea!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome idea ~ wish I would have thought of it in 2002 when my hubby and I got married ~ would have (still would) aimed at the MIL.


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

Would have been hilarious if it grabbed your veil and jerked it off your head.

Cool idea!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I love it!!! Congratulations too~~


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

Very cute in a CUPID sort of way!!!!! Good imagination!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

That is an awesome idea! I never have to worry about gettin married again. :nono: But I can appreciate a great idea!! Congrats to you and your hubby. :thumb:


----------



## Kittykat (Mar 1, 2009)

That would have been worthy of a You Tube video!


----------



## BowBeauty (Oct 4, 2009)

Love it! Great idea


----------



## ktmangan (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome idea! I wish we would have though of that last year at our hunting themed wedding.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

OMG that is sweet. I will have to try this out and see if i can apply it to my wedding!! Thanks for the great idea!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

very clever! 2 thumbs up!


----------



## bree (Aug 16, 2009)

Awwww, congrats! Cool idea!


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

I absolutely love this idea. That would be so much better than mine. My bouquet hit the ceiling and landed 5 feet behind me. Boy that was embarrasing. 

You had a beautiful dress! Was it an outdoor wedding?

With the yellow flowers the bouquet almost looks like it's on fire.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

That is a cool idea! I am never creative enough to think of something like that.  Congrats on the nuptials. Best wishes for a great future.


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

That's a great idea!! My fiance` wants me to get pictures in my wedding dress with my bow and hunting boots out in the field lol. I told him we'd see lol!! I have a couple years to think about it!! Beautiful dress!! Congratulations!!

NN


----------



## ShootnPassion (Oct 26, 2009)

*Cute Idea!*

That idea is just too cute for words!!!


----------



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow - that's creative!! What a great idea! 

You were a beautiful bride! Congratulations!


----------

